

10 weird social networks.  - rokhayakebe
http://www.fastcompany.com/articles/2008/08/unusual-social-networks.html
My favorite, myfreeimplants.com. The same concept should be applied to education.
EDIT: Ok it gets even dumber with Beautifulpeople.com. The site only accept attractive people. Now this site will not work for the vast majority of HN readers. No, No. Not because of your looks, but it requires you to use IE, and I believe most readers here do not. Well, fire up IE and check it out.
======
rokhayakebe
My favorite, myfreeimplants.com. The same concept should be applied to
education. EDIT: Ok it gets even dumber with Beautifulpeople.com. The site
only accepts attractive people. Now this site will not work for the vast
majority of HN readers. No, No. Not because of your looks, but it requires you
to use IE, and I believe most readers here do not. Well, fire up IE and check
it out.

